# Nintendo Wii U - sequel to the smash hit Wii | No trolling



## heidi2521 (Mar 23, 2013)

*//MOD: This thread is for Nintendo Wii U only. For anything related to Xbox One, post here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/174229-definitive-xbox-one-thread-dont-troll.html. PS4 fans post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/174371-sony-playstation-4-discussion-trolls-will-banned.html*

By Nerevarine's request. I'll post a review later.


----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can you please Enclose all the img link in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and edit it to the main post having all of them in spoiler (your choice)


----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to see a Wii U owner.  How is the experience like?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 1, 2013)

The experience is quite good. The gameplay is good, the Gamepad has pretty much no lag(The image appears on the gamepad before the TV for me) and the UI itself is great. The Off-TV play is awesome and extremely useful,the Miiverse community is really nice with great, helpful people and awesome artists. You don't have any of the Xbox Live crap. The web browser simply blows other console browsers out of the water.One of the best parts is that you can play a video on the TV and continue browsing on the gamepad. Infact, now my Wii U has become my primary anime stream device. 

The only thing i dislike is the long-ish load times, but as a Shogun 2 player, i'm pretty much used to waiting for the game to load . 

The Wii U has quite a few good games making the console worth the purchase. Nintendoland is surprisingly fun and addictive, especially when playing with friends/family. New Super Mario Brothers U looks stunning and has some of the best level design i've ever seen. The mechanics are more refined and smoother than the previous installments, making the game worth the purchase. 

I'd recommend taking a look at some of the skill vids of NSMBU below:



Sonic All stars racing transformed is great and playing co-op where one person uses the gamepad screen and the other(s) use the TV is quite nice. It alleviates the age old problem of screen sharing to a great extent.

Overall I'm quite satisfied with my purchase and would recommend that non dudebro gamers buy it. The gamepad is extremely deceptive. It may not impress you when you initially see it, but when you use it you realize how awesome it is and begin to understand why Nintendo went with that design.

Even if it does not get much third party support, it has an entire array of awesome Nintendo games coming for it which make the purchase worthwhile. 

The video which made me decide to go for a Wii U rather than just replace my ailing Wii:




*EDIT:* I forgot to mention, but waiting 7-12 days for the games to arrive is quite painful too. 

*EDIT 2:* Since only one video got embedded, here is the playlist link: *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL09w_clXh0S7GxFSqeu7yUqOH8IQU56BN


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2013)

Continue Wii U discussion here.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

8GB Wii U Basic Nixed?

The Wii U basic bundle is being recalled according to this. Price Drop/ New Bundles/ Ambassador Program 2.0 incoming?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Nintendo Denies Recall of Wii U Basic Bundle*

Dunno what the heck Nintendo is up to....


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

^Read the link you have posted.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> ^Read the link you have posted.



Already read it before posting. I don't buy their comments actually.
Recalling 8gb units to balance stock doesn't sound like a genuine reason.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay.......


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Nintendo's Clarification About The 8GB Wii U Doesn't Clarify Much*

*GameCube controllers compatible with Wii U thanks to new adapter*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Already read it before posting. I don't buy their comments actually.
> Recalling 8gb units to balance stock doesn't sound like a genuine reason.



Recalling units that comprise less than 20% of the total sales but comprise about 50% of the stock doesn't make sense. 

*gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Jennifer-Lawrence-ok-thumbs-up.gif

They are probably recalling some of it so that all the basic models are sold out at stores when they introduce the white premium model.

They'll probably convert the recalled models to 32gb ones and send them back.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

> *Sadly, the clarification clarifies little and seems to still allow for the potential removal of the 8GB Basic on June 18.*
> 
> *GameStop doesn't appear to be "rebalancing" supply but instead intends to remove the lesser 8GB model.* We've asked Nintendo for further clarification about whether the 8GB Basic is being discontinued. We'll let you know more, though it appears that the company's current priority is to disabuse anyone of the idea that the 8GB model was recalled, which is the language GameStop used in their notice to their stores—*and which could imply malfunction rather than simply a decision not to sell the unit anymore.*



There isn't any perfect reason behind this, but all are speculations. Nobody did things like this in the past, neither Sony nor Microsoft.
When did we last see the 120gb PS3 models getting called off to be converted into 320gb ones or 4gb slims(x-360) into 250gb ones? The reason is not full-proof. They could have publicly acknowledged the media or crowd, all by themselves instead of getting asked. They had to say something.

Nobody feels that gamestop is trying to re balance stock or something. They are simply getting rid of the 8gb model.
There can be a potential defect. Besides, an 8gb to 32 gb conversion isn't significant for the console which doesn't allow installation of games to its internal storage.
Besides, there's flash card reader and people can plug in external 32gb SD cards. This is why people are skeptical about this move.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

*i.minus.com/ibdDbvSXGP7600.gif

*Nintendo* is rebalancing the supply, not *Gamestop*. Sony didn't have to recall PS3s because they didn't have 1 mn+ consoles sitting in the pipeline not being sold at all. Nobody is buying them so if they didn't recall they would otherwise stay in stock for a long time. Recalling and refitting and repacking them as premium. I don't think either Nintendo or Gamestop would want a less profitable, lower selling version of a console sitting on shelves. 

Once you cut through the PR flak their answer is very clear. 

"We are reducing the amount of basics available in the market but we will still continue selling them for now". 

Do you seriously expect them to tell us all their future plans due to what came up in a leak?

I'm not sure which console you are referring to with the line "console which doesn't allow installation of games to its internal storage". Please stay on topic in this thread and don't bring other consoles up without context.

If a defect came up in the hardware, as long as it was not in the storage, both models would be recalled, not just one. Consumer protection laws require that it be done for the consumers too so they would issue a recall for them and they would stop selling them. 

How does having the ability to read flash memory make people skeptical of this move?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

The Flames Burn Again!  


Is it possible a new Pokemon Wii U game will be announced at E3?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I'm not sure which console you are referring to with the line "console which doesn't allow installation of games to its internal storage". Please stay on topic in this thread and don't bring other consoles up without context.
> 
> If a defect came up in the hardware, as long as it was not in the storage, both models would be recalled, not just one. Consumer protection laws require that it be done for the consumers too so they would issue a recall for them and they would stop selling them.
> 
> How does having the ability to read flash memory make people skeptical of this move?



It would be a lot better if you stop using memes and animated gif's. It looks lowly.

Back to topic, i understand that the Wii-u OS takes 4.2gb of space out of 7.2gb available and i do understand that's quite less.
Even the SD cards won't support game installations. But afaik, external usb hdd's are supported including the capability of installing games.

The console isn't selling just because it has 8gb storage but there are lot other factors that we all know. Now this skepticism is not only from me but lot other reviewers too.
Gamestop is a very popular chain and is responsible for selling millions of consoles every year. So the course of actions taking place matters for most, who brought up this topic.

Now my question is - Will the move of upgrading to a 32gb flash really make a difference worth of recalling all 8gb units? 
Doesn't this paint a bad picture? Whatever it is, i hope the real reason behind this motive is positive and not another act of desperation.

*P.S-* Are all wii-u games installable on its flash storage? You have a 32gb version right? 
                Does the installation makes difference in load times?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It would be a lot better if you stop using memes and animated gif's. It looks lowly.
> 
> Back to topic, i understand that the Wii-u OS takes 4.2gb of space out of 7.2gb available and i do understand that's quite less.
> Even the SD cards won't support game installations. But afaik, external usb hdd's are supported including the capability of installing games.
> ...



All the other factors are complete BS made by fanboys and Doom n Gloom Journalists
It is not selling because of one reason only


Spoiler



No much games.Face it.ppl got bored of ZombiU and *Mario game whose name i dont remember* and some other WII U launch games.They want more games.Games which Richtendo is taking time to release





Spoiler



"No Games" Is also the reason while Vita is failing so bad


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The Flames Burn Again!
> 
> 
> Is it possible a new Pokemon Wii U game will be announced at E3?



We will probably get word on localization of Pokemon Rumble U & a spin-off like Gale of Darkness may be announced. As long as Game Freak is in charge we won't get a mainline game on consoles.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> All the other factors are complete BS made by fanboys and Doom n Gloom Journalists
> It is not selling because of one reason only
> 
> 
> ...



Quite right. Nintendo sold more than its estimate when they actually released games for it(at launch). Since then the only system selling game we have got is MH3U which is a HD remaster of a niche game that also has a 3DS version. Even then it bumped the Wii U. 


They ended up delaying key titles like The Wonderful 101, Pikmin 3, Retro Studios game and the like because of their belief in software quality and long term focus on brand building. Nintendo really likes games to have the "Nintendo Polish" it is known for. They see that it would be better to let the Wii U tank for a while rather than focus on a short term profit while tainting an image built over decades.



vickybat said:


> It would be a lot better if you stop using memes and animated gif's. It looks lowly.
> 
> Back to topic, i understand that the Wii-u OS takes 4.2gb of space out of 7.2gb available and i do understand that's quite less.
> Even the SD cards won't support game installations. But afaik, external usb hdd's are supported including the capability of installing games.
> ...



I was particularly referring to the 8 GB systems not selling in comparison to the 32 GB. I never went into the reasons for that so I'm not sure why you would bring it up. The 8GB system is not selling because the 32 GB system pack offers much better value. More Space + $60 game + Stand + NN Premium promotion for $50. Like Shawnzer said, the console is not selling due to Nintendo's ever delayed games, not a lack of storage space. He forgot to mention that Nintendo royally ****ed up the branding and marketing of the console. 

Recalling the 8GB model does make sense because: 1. They have already overproduced the Wii U. Making even more consoles (for now) makes no sense. 
2. To use up systems not being sold: Noting how abysmal the sales are right now and the fact that the Basic Model takes up less than 20% of that, it can easily be seen that it would stay in inventory for a really long time, more than stores keep them for. These stores also have a buyback policy while dealing with publishers and console makers  which they use for games and consoles not selling at all so Nintendo would end up losing even more cash and have more useless models sitting in inventory. Why wait until then instead of refitting now? 
3. The possibility of introducing a new bundle. If they do introduce a new bundle then it would cause the basic model to sell even less. 
4. They won't just be upgrading the storage. They will be converting all of them to premium packs or new bundles and probably be discontinuing the basic bundle. See: Japan.

@bold: In syntactically correct and semantically valid english?

@PS: Yes. Yes. Yes.

*twitter.com/Sora_Sakurai/status/342612212621398016

Masahiro Sakurai has confirmed that a new Super Smash Bros. video will appear in the E3 Nintendo Direct.

*gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbrjl9ZDNn1riqizno1_250.gif


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*Platinum Games Designer Tells Smash Bros Fans To "F**k Off"*

The comments that follow are even interesting and surprisingly, people are seemingly agreeing.



Spoiler



Smash is the dumbest concept ever. It's just Street Fighter 2 with Nintendo characters.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smash is the dumbest concept ever. It's just Street Fighter 2 with Nintendo characters.



Oh, come on!

I know Nintendo is far from your favorite company, but I'm sure even you can agree that the guy who posted that is either an idiot who has never played either game,or is plain trolling. I've played both games for barely an hour, and even I can say that the only thing same b/w Super Smash and Street Fighter is the fact that you hit people.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Oh, come on!
> 
> I know Nintendo is far from your favorite company, but I'm sure even you can agree that the guy who posted that is either an idiot who has never played either game,or is plain trolling. I've played both games for barely an hour, and even I can say that the only thing same b/w Super Smash and Street Fighter is the fact that you hit people.



Hideki Kamiya is an idiot??  He's the original creator of Devil may cry, MGS Rising, Resident evil 2 and Bayonetta series and is an influential guy in the gaming industry.
None of the comments in the previous post are mine and has nothing to do with me loving or hating Nintendo.

The comments came straight from Hideki Kamiya ( the spoiler was from a guy in his twitter page) and he's currently developing some anticipated titles for Nintendo including "The wonderful 101" and Bayonetta 2.
He seems to be having much love for Nintendo but not much for Super Smash Bros i guess.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

*fromthepews.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/batman-facepalm.jpg

Jeez, vicky, reread that post. darkv0id is calling the poster who tweeted "*Smash is the dumbest concept ever. It's just Street Fighter 2 with Nintendo characters*" to Kamiya an idiot, not Kamiya himself.

kamiya said **** off because:



> I just hate idiots who ask same questions like 1000000000 times. RT @fallfastasleep: do you not like smash? Or just the idiots that play it?



And Kamiya is a habitual troll on twitter. For example:



> Uglier than your mom? RT @MarthKoopa: Why is Bayonetta so ugly?



Just read his twitter feed and see for yourself: *twitter.com/PG_kamiya

Basically you're showing how much you hate Nintendo with a misleading title such as that one.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*NBA 2K14 shuns Wii U, opts for next-gen consoles instead*



> 2K Sports' decision follows a similar move by EA, which says it has no games in development for the console.



*Aonuma: Zelda For Wii U Will Contain More Unexpected Elements*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *NBA 2K14 shuns Wii U, opts for next-gen consoles instead*
> 
> 
> 
> *Aonuma: Zelda For Wii U Will Contain More Unexpected Elements*




Cnet article is misleading because EA has stated that they do have Wii U games in development.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*NBA 2K14 skipping Wii U - Gamespot*



> NBA 2K14 will be the latest title to skip the Wii U, 2K Sports confirmed today. Senior vice president of sports operations Jason Argent revealed the news today on a conference call.



EA won't be making any sports titles for Wii-u. I wonder what they have in stores for it.

*www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/05/fifa_14_is_skipping_wii_u_because_of_disappointing_fifa_13_sales


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably a few more shitty prevgen ports. Not that I care about the company or it's crap anymore.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*Six months out, Nintendo's Wii U is a harder sell than ever*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Six months out, Nintendo's Wii U is a harder sell than ever*



It won't be a harder sell once the announced games start showing up in the market. Obviously it wont be a role reversal on the first day itself, but sales will definitely increase.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Nintendo Fan Is Unhappy With Nintendo's $200 Answer to His $400 Wii U Problem*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Nintendo Fan Is Unhappy With Nintendo's $200 Answer to His $400 Wii U Problem*



You've just proved that you hate Nintendo. Why?

Because this article is from February 8- exactly 4 months ago. What is it doing here right now, when it has already been read and discussed multiple times around the interwebs?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Not even robbers like Wii U*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Not even robbers like Wii U*





			
				Gryllis said:
			
		

> Maybe because the GamePad was on the otherside of the office they couldn't figure out where the controller was.
> 
> Off TV play has saved us!





			
				Gryllis said:
			
		

> abujaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better luck next time 

Just answer this: will you actually post something that is relevant to the topic at hand?


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2013)

Tut tut. Breathe lads. Live and let live. Wii U has some fantastic ideas but it is a polarising console. Means you either love it or hate it. Now my problem with Nintendo is their lack of focus on the Indian market. It's almost as if they don't care. No official launches, no marketing, hardly any attention is paid to us. Not exactly a good strategy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

Krow said:


> Tut tut. Breathe lads. Live and let live. Wii U has some fantastic ideas but it is a polarising console. Means you either love it or hate it. Now my problem with Nintendo is their lack of focus on the Indian market. It's almost as if they don't care. No official launches, no marketing, hardly any attention is paid to us. Not exactly a good strategy.



Then let me point out that I dislike the Wii U. I don't hate it. It just doesn't have on offer what I want from my console. I just don't like biased ****posting against a console and baselessly dismissing it. The other person has been doing it ever since next-gen discussions started.

Nintendo's last official foray in the Indian market was in the late 80s, I think. I still have a (non-functional) Donkey Kong Game & Watch Multi Screen that used to belong to my dad [I discovered it in 2011 in grandparent's closet]. The problem was that Nintendo just could not compete with the much cheaper knockoffs and multi-carts of the SNES and NES being churned out in volumes.

Nintendo literally has no official presence in India. All the goods you see are unofficial imports. India does not even factor into Nintendo's business strategy.
And frankly, gaming in India means "abbey chal cyber cafe me CS [1.6] ya Fifa [2007-13] khelte hain" for the most part. Basically people frequenting this forum and actively playing video games are in a niche inside what is effectively a niche, for many reasons, in India. There isn't much profit for devs beyond Fifa and Cricket and occasionally some other dudebro games. And fact of the day is, the most commonly played video games in India 95-98% of the time are pirated versions- almost all average cyber-cafes have pirated games.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 +1

And even the "Gamers" here think Nintendo = Kids.
While Kids play CS 1.6 here and BO2  in the US


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

Krow said:


> Tut tut. Breathe lads. Live and let live. Wii U has some fantastic ideas but it is a polarising console. Means you either love it or hate it. Now my problem with Nintendo is their lack of focus on the Indian market. It's almost as if they don't care. No official launches, no marketing, hardly any attention is paid to us. Not exactly a good strategy.



Actually their plans, starting from the console's design to the choices of software are all flawed and maybe beyond repair. They operate like the 80's and hardly has anything for the more mature audience. People don't miss them here in India and anyone hardly cares. Wii was revolutionary because of its innovative controller and greater emphasis on casual gamers.

But now, they are unaware of how things have changed and sticking with the same business model won't do them any good. Same old funny characters always and that too they unnecessarily take the center stage as a mascot with dumb down titles. Believe me mate, i was a wii ( not wii-u)  user for 8 months and words cannot describe the horrors, its games brought me. My brother didn't had a decent pc and i was kind of stuck with this wii. It was plain torture. The games are childish TBH.

Recently, being trying out the DS emulator and fired mario kart on it. The game is completely meant for 5 year old's and is extremely childish.
Its like those dumb down mobile games. And wii-u is touting on mario-kart u to be its savior along with a bunch of similar sporting character titles.

So its like all hope is lost until it gets some good and consistent third party support.

Got a good article though:

*x86'd: How PC architecture could push Nintendo out of the next gen*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

Just because the other two consoles are x86 doesnt mean the wii u is doomed. the reason is that the PC wasnt doomed even though the majority of sales almost always happened on consoles, not PC.

and devs wont forget how to code for another platform just because "it's different".


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Nintendo:If its not broke,why fix it?
They don't give a crap about what others call their games.Their games sell,Thats what matters


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

> But now, they are unaware of how things have changed and sticking with the same business model won't do them any good. Same old funny characters always and that too they unnecessarily take the center stage as a mascot with dumb down titles. Believe me mate, i was a wii ( not wii-u) user for 8 months and words cannot describe the horrors, its games brought me. My brother didn't had a decent pc and i was kind of stuck with this wii. It was plain torture. The games are childish TBH.
> 
> Recently, being trying out the DS emulator and fired mario kart on it. The game is completely meant for 5 year old's and is extremely childish.
> Its like those dumb down mobile games. And wii-u is touting on mario-kart u to be its savior along with a bunch of similar sporting character titles.
> ...



Their games appeal to children. But that doesn't make them any less hardcore. What horrors are you talking about? PM me your list of games. Have you played MadWorld (ERSB M Rating), TLoZ: Twilight Princess (ERSB T-rating, so certainly not for 5 year olds)? Also try Metroid Prime, it is not at all childish.

Did you know, that in the 80s, Nintendo's policy was to make only family friendly games. Have you not noticed (or chosen to not notice) that Nintendo today is making (includes developing and/or publishing) games like Bayonetta 2, Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge [the Wii U version], assisted in localizing, marketing, brand management, hosting etc for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate [which by no means is childish].

They also published and/or developed and localized titles like The Last Story, Xenoblade Chronicles and Pandora's Tower. Before you dismiss them as ripoffs of games like Final Fantasy and Xenosaga, TLS was created by Hironobu Sakaguchi (creator of FF) and XC was created by Tetsuya Takahashi (creator of Xenosaga). But, TLS is not like FF, and XC has surpassed Xenosaga and is not like Xenosaga in gameplay.

Before you dismiss them as fringe games, these three didn't even make it to America (Nintendo of Europe had already localized it) until Nintendo succumbed to fan pressure. And the game sold out within months of release. According to Xseed, The Last Story is their highest grossing game of all time.

You have not played the Wii version of Mario Kart. The DS version uses a similar control scheme as most other racers on platforms that cannot employ analog sticks or wheels. The gameplay is exactly as it should be in the DS. Play the Wii version if you want to make a case against the Wii U version.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

Found something real hilarious and funny. Thought of sharing it, so here it is:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wkU9Ytv.jpg?1





*Sonic Lost World Gameplay Footage Shows Wii U And 3DS Versions*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Batman Ignited the Flames of War again 


*Goes to get popcorn*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Actually their plans, starting from the console's design to the choices of software are all flawed and maybe beyond repair.



How so?



> They operate like the 80's and hardly has anything for the more mature audience.



[SARCASM]
Ah yes - They force devs to fly to Kyoto in order to let them publish games on the platform, they don't allow realistic violence, they censor any and all form of sexuality, they limit the amount of games third parties can publish on their platforms, they don't bother with indies at all, try and use the lawmaking bodies to bring down their competitors by lobbying for laws that would damage them, try and stay on the cutting edge of hardware etc.

Obviously, Bayonetta, Monster Hunter, Metroid Prime, Twilight Princess, MadWorld and the likes are for children.

[/SARCASM] 




> People don't miss them here in India and anyone hardly cares.



Except all the people in my friend circle that have been importing the 3DS and 3DS games. No wonder sites like Flipkart are making money by importing and marking up and selling 3DS games.



> Wii was revolutionary because of its innovative controller and greater emphasis on casual gamers.



What was so innovative about the controller? They packed standard tech and marketed it in a clever manner and came up with a good, marketable use for it. The console was also reasonably priced, which increased its accessibility.




> But now, they are unaware of how things have changed and sticking with the same business model won't do them any good.



Assuming you are referring to the Wii business model:

[SARCASM]

Ahh yes - The increased emphasis on hardcore games, the shifting of priorities, increased emphasis on digital, more emphasis on software, assisting third party devs with localization, courting of indies is the same business model as the Wii.

[/SARCASM]

Assuming you are referring to the 80s business model: See above.



> Same old funny characters always and that too they unnecessarily take the center stage as a mascot with dumb down titles.



You mean like this:



[SARCASM]

Obviously they choose to play dumbed down games like Brawl in tournaments like Evo

[/SARCASM]



> Believe me mate, i was a wii ( not wii-u)  user for 8 months and words cannot describe the horrors, its games brought me. My brother didn't had a decent pc and i was kind of stuck with this wii. It was plain torture.



[SARCASM]

Of course, Childish games are the ones best at bring about horrors.

[/SARCASM]



> The games are childish TBH.



[SARCASM]

Ahh yes - Metroid Prime, Madworld, Twilight Princess, Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, No More Heroes, Sin & Punishment, Trauma Center are childish[/SARCASM]



> Recently, being trying out the DS emulator and fired mario kart on it. The game is completely meant for 5 year old's and is extremely childish.



Since when are mechanics like drifting, timed boosts, snaking, drafting etc. designed for 5 year olds?

How is the game childish?



> Its like those dumb down mobile games.



*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/wikipedian_protester.png



> And wii-u is touting on mario-kart u to be its savior along with a bunch of similar sporting character titles.



I've already pointed out that Mario Kart is not dumbed down. Your point is horse. 

Even if Mario Kart DS was dumbed down(it wasn't), it is no indicator that the Wii U version will be dumbed down. The Wii Version that came after the DS one wasn't dumbed down, neither is Mario Kart 7. 

BTW, Mario Kart is the only sporting game coming to the Wii U that is considered a system seller. 

Guess what, even *if* the games are ****(they are not), they sell extremely well. You may also have missed titles like Sonic Lost World, Bayonetta 2, The Wonderful 101 and the new Tetsuya Takahashi RPG being developed by Monolith Soft.



> So its like all hope is lost until it gets some good and consistent third party support.



You mean like by Warner, Ubi, Capcom, Sega & the like? Nintendo's teams at their *EADs*, SPDs, R&Ds, NST, *Retro*, *Monolith*, *Intelligent Systems* etc. and frequently contracted studios like Next Level Games, Monster Games, Treasure, Grezzo etc. will continue to work with Nintendo  and produce high quality titles. Then they are also doing collaborations with 3rd parties like Namco, Atlus, Capcom et al. that will increase 3rd party support.



> Got a good article though:
> 
> *x86'd: How PC architecture could push Nintendo out of the next gen*




See Extreme Gamer's post.

You know what, just because

*i.minus.com/iJZ2RtrmV75Dh.gif

you don't need to blatantly shitpost and make things up.



vickybat said:


> Found something real hilarious and funny. Thought of sharing it, so here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Except that a new Mario title has been confirmed for this fall, such exclusives won't just ride on console sales but will also drive it, remakes do drive sales, sales can and probably will pick up when titles start coming out, the game is also on the 3DS, Pokemon Rumble U is a console Pokemon, Ubi, Warner, Sega, Acti, Capcom are some major 3rd parties supporting the console, Sonic Games have done marvellously on Nintendo hardware etc.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Game4u.com now has a section for Wii-U


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 8, 2013)

With exactly zero hardware and games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Lets count the positives of Wii U
No DRM
No Motion-Sensing camera spying on you,and uploading the feed to PRISM 
No need to connect every 24 hrs to play your games
You can trade your games with friends or sell used games to ANYONE.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have some of the most prominent and greatest game creators & developers working on it.
Off-TV Play
Miiverse
Multitasking
TVii
Low thermal profile
Provides a niche for quirky non-AAA non-Indie titles
3DS connectivity
Panorama View
Gamepad opens up new and interesting gameplay possibilities
Audience more receptive to hardcore games like Monster Hunter
Asymmetric gameplay
Lower development costs
Awesome  internet browser
Focused on games
Higher priority given to japanese games


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doesn't matter, microsoft would win anyway, instead of hiring engineers, artists to make their tech better, they'd rather hire managers/marketing executives or random folks to talk positive and down vote the negative opinions of others about their products on sites like Reddit /s


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 9, 2013)

EA on Wii U and last-gen console support | Polygon

According to EA the Wii U is in the same generation as the Xbone & PS4 now, the generation the SNES & Mega Drive were in(Gen 4).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

*More Proof That the Wii U Basic Is About To Go Extinct, Via Best Buy*

Maybe the 32gb will now be priced equivalent to the 8gb one.

*Forgotten Memories Horror Game Headed To Wii U And PS Vita*

This can be nice. Wii-u desperately needs titles like these.
The gameplay looks very promising and console experience will be any day better than handhelds.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Best Buy demo list has been leaked apparently. 

*www.gamingvlog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/sdpQ60V.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw Nintendo's E3 direct and I'm going to say that their post-conference videos on the website showing off their upcoming games is much better. Their direct was decent, and some cool stuff was announced, but watch the videos on the website. I'm especially looking forward to X, Super Smash Bros 3DS/WiiU and Mariokart 8.

I might just decide to get a Wii U now that sony has disappointed.

*Nintendo's Miyamoto: All this talk about our earnings is "silly"*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Wii-u exclusives so far:*


*Bayonetta 2: *Platinum's kung-fu sorceress is bringing her exquisite action gameplay exclusively to Wii U.
*Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze:* Retro Studios are back with another side-scrolling DK adventure.
*Game & Wario:* More minigame madness with Mario's dastardly counterpart.
*Mario Kart 8:* Drive upside down and glide through the air in the next entry of the Mario Kart franchise.
*Mario & Sonic At The Sochi Winter Games:* Plumber and hedgehog face off once more, this time in the snow.
*New Super Luigi U:* Mario's brother gets another chance to proove himself in this platforming spinoff.
*Pikmin 3:* Control the tiny alien plant-people once again in the next game in the unique strategy series.
*Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem:* Two fan-favourite franchises cross over in this intruiging proposition. 
*Super Mario 3D World:* A semi-sequel to 3D Land on 3DS, with co-operative play for up to four players. 
*Super Smash Bros Wii U:* It'll be coming to Wii U and 3DS, and will feature new characters Mega Man, the Villager from Animal Crossing and the trainer from Wii Fit.
*"The Legend Of Zelda Wii U": *We know an original Zelda for Wii U is coming, but that's about it. Stay patient.
*The Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker HD:* The best Zelda game ever made, updated with beautiful HD graphics. Essential.
*The Wonderful 101: *More action madness from Platinum Games. Nobody does it better.
*Wii Fit U:* You might not be a fan, but Wii Fit was a huge deal. Will the sequel follow suit?
*Wii Party U:* Casual-friendly party game fun using the Wii U gamepad in a variety of interesting ways.
*X:* Monolith Soft's new game. Little is known, but it has giant robots and looks beautiful. We approve.
*Yarn Yoshi:*Yoshi is back in his own adventure, in the same stringy style of Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Wii-u exclusives so far:*
> 
> 
> *Bayonetta 2: *Platinum's kung-fu sorceress is bringing her exquisite action gameplay exclusively to Wii U.
> ...



It's a pretty incredible list.

I'm eagerly waiting for:

Super Smash Bros.
X
Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem
The Wonderful 101
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD & A Link Between Worlds (the latter is a sequel on the 3DS)

among other games on Nintendo platforms.

Check out these 60fps trailers!

The Wonderful 101

[video]*videos.videopress.com/AlQau8hT/wiiu_wonderful101_trailer_012213s_hd.mp4[/video]

[video]*videos.videopress.com/bv7jVRYF/cemedine_e3pv_hd.mp4[/video]

Bayonetta 2

[video]*videos.videopress.com/b1UcwDG8/bayo2_2013e3trailer7e6b5b7e5a496e382b5e382a4e38388  e794a8_hd.mp4[/video]

Note that I would love to embed the videos, but I don't know how to do that with wordpress videos.

I also found out that every single game for the Wii U discussed during the E3 Direct will run at 60fps in 1080p!




*asia.gamespot.com/e3/nintendo-believes-wii-u-can-succeed-against-xbox-one-ps4-this-holiday-6409903/

*venturebeat.com/2013/06/13/nintend...elevant-in-this-console-generation-interview/

I'm not surprised They won't actually announce plans for a price drop until it actually happens, lol. They can't scare customers away. And given how they once said that they didn't have a new 3DS design in the works and launched the 3DS XL the next day, I'm pretty sure they will announce their price drop much closer to the other consoles' launch.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Call of Duty: Ghosts coming to Wii U, at some point*

Although how much people hate the COD franchise, it certainly has the power and potential to boost sales of the Wii-U. It was much needed for Wii-U's third party library after BF4 was scrapped.
This news will definitely please Nintendo Fans and is good for the console's future.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Call of Duty: Ghosts coming to Wii U, at some point*
> 
> Although how much people hate the COD franchise, it certainly has the power and potential to boost sales of the Wii-U. It was much needed for Wii-U's third party library after BF4 was scrapped.
> This news will definitely please Nintendo Fans and is good for the console's future.



Well I can't say it will boost sales significantly because Ghosts will appear in at least three other platforms.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

Guess what, Shuhei Yoshida of Sony actually tweeted this:

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BMqTNxgCEAAbSb6.jpg:large

*Full conversation.*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

*No Wii U Sales? No Exclusives, Developers Say*

Can't really blame the opinions of some of the biggest third party developers and publisher in the world, Ubisoft and EA.
The Wii-U has to sell more so that its easier to launch games on it including exclusives and make money.


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2013)

There was a similar story on The Verge recently. Wii U relies too much on Nintendo games. That needs to change.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *No Wii U Sales? No Exclusives, Developers Say*
> 
> Can't really blame the opinions of some of the biggest third party developers and publisher in the world, Ubisoft and EA.
> The Wii-U has to sell more so that its easier to launch games on it including exclusives and make money.



Nintendo has been releasing games slowly...almost everything seems to be in the 2014 launch window. Maybe they're emulating Sony's PS3 frustrations, lol. The PS3 in the end outsold the Xbox by a small margin despite all the gloom and doom that was the initial forecast, so maybe the Wii U might after 6-7 years do the same to the Xbox and PS4


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nintendo has been releasing games slowly...almost everything seems to be in the 2014 launch window. Maybe they're emulating Sony's PS3 frustrations, lol. The PS3 in the end outsold the Xbox by a small margin despite all the gloom and doom that was the initial forecast, so maybe the Wii U might after 6-7 years do the same to the *Xbox and PS3*



Most fanboys would say Xbone and PS4


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Most fanboys would say Xbone and PS4



My bad. I meant xbox and PS4. It was a typo.

_______________________________________________
New Post.

@Shipwreck My Walmart is out of the Wii U Deluxe. - Twitter

Went to Best Buy today and the Wii U aisle was drained of products. - Reddit


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*Nintendo: Wind Waker art style could come back in future Zeldas*

*Ubisoft CEO says Rayman Legends on Wii U wouldn't "sell enough"*

This is why, Rayman Legends went multiplatform.

*Nintendo Wants To Re-Convince You The Wii U Gamepad Is Cool*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

Wind Waker's art style is really nice. You can't deny that.

He says that because microshaft offered him the most draconian form of DRM on the planet. In fact, amazingly enough, EA and Ubisoft are pushing and supporting M$'s DRM way more than even Activision, according to a source. But Ubisoft's CEO does admit that the Wii U version will be the best for Both Rayman and Watch.Dogs.

Yet another sensational title from Kotaku. The Gamepad is definitely cool. I can tell you that Asymmetric Gameplay works better than advertised, especially in Nintendoland, Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Wii U. And depending on the game, you can play off-TV. And unlike what Kotaku claims, the gamepad does not function like a DS/ 3DS. It's true that what I want to play only makes the gamepad generally redundant for me, but that isn't the flaw of the gamepad.

And Vicky, if you still think that resistive touchscreens are bad for the Wii U/ DS line, then you're misinformed. This isn't a personal attack by any means. You should understand that capacitive screens cannot offer the level of precision resistive ones can, and if the resistive screen is of good quality, it can be as easy to use as a capacitive one. And that is exactly the case with nintendo.

I've firmed up on not buying a 1st gen PS4, and I'm contemplating getting a second one (Wii U) for college. I really want to play the new Smash (which is a world championships game BTW), X, SMT, TW101 etc. I'm hoping that there will be a new Wii U bundle with these new games.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*The beauty of Wii U: Nintendo knows how to go all in on a gimmick*

Verge articles are really good. Its not an attack on Nintendo by the author but extremely well put thoughts.

A must read for everyone.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The beauty of Wii U: Nintendo knows how to go all in on a gimmick*
> 
> Verge articles are really good. Its not an attack on Nintendo by the author but extremely well put thoughts.
> 
> A must read for everyone.



Okay, interesting article. But the problem is, what's the gimmick?

A gimmick is something that serves no genuine useful purpose and only adds to the glitter and fluff. I would agree with the article, except that:

1. Dual screen wasn't a gimmick on the DS/3DS
2. Hardcore games, even 3rd Party ones generally are utilizing the Wii U gamepad very well. (Monster Hunter, Watch_Dogs, ZombiU etc)
3. Hypothetical situation: What happens if I do not have a tablet, but want the tablet experiences that NGCs are providing? I definitely can't afford both, and I don't want a cheap-arse tablet just to add to my DeadRising 3 or BF4 gameplay.
Nintendo is not only cheaper than the other two options, but you could get 2 Wii Us or a Wii U and a 3DS at the cost of an x86 console and a tablet. [taking $350 as Wii U cost, $300 as tablet cost and $400 or $500 as PS4 or Xbox respectively cost).


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The beauty of Wii U: Nintendo knows how to go all in on a gimmick*
> 
> Verge articles are really good. Its not an attack on Nintendo by the author but extremely well put thoughts.
> 
> A must read for everyone.


A straightforward warning, you were doing the same thing in posts #30, #32 and #34.

Post #32 contained a news item from when? February. Now the current link is a news item from November 2012. I'm surprised how you manage to dig up such old news items.

What I can decipher is, you are simply using Google to find negative stuff, and then posting here to get a weird sense of personal satisfaction. Stay away or be sensible.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Okay, interesting article. But the problem is, what's the gimmick?
> 
> A gimmick is something that serves no genuine useful purpose and only adds to the glitter and fluff. I would agree with the article, except that:
> 
> ...


Don't feed.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't notice the date before responding.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*Nintendo's Fils-Aime says Wii U feels 'no pressure' from $399 PS4*

This is what Nintendo's American division President has to say about their current goals and focus.
Kind of spot on from a business perspective. One should really focus on their own goals and targets rather than reacting to others, and Nintendo is doing exactly the same thing here.

*Thank You For Sunday Releases, Nintendo*

Fanboyish, but actually there's nothing wrong off being one.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 23, 2013)

*Bethesda Hasn't Given up Hope on Wii U, Vita*

Good to see some positive comments from a third party developer/publisher. But they don't have any plans currently.

*GameStop: "Definitely don't count the Wii U out"*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 23, 2013)

Krow said:


> There was a similar story on The Verge recently. Wii U relies too much on Nintendo games. That needs to change.



The problem is that 3rd parties never hedge towards Nintendo platforms unlike Sega(historic), Sony & Microsoft so 3rd party games never build up an install base leaving it to Nintendo to build one. If Nintendo leaves the launch window open (3DS and Wii U) the platforms don't sell well and 3rd parties say that they are not supporting the console because of the install base(half assed late ports don't count). If Nintendo does a blitzkrieg to build up a base, they complain that nintendo FP games are hogging all the sales(Wii/DS etc).

3rd parties were really supportive of the PSP, more so than the DS initially. Even now the Vita gets nearly as much support as the 3DS from 3rd parties, especially western ones. 

This doesn't really give Nintendo a lot of reason to rely on 3rd parties in the future. They have started flooding the 3DS with high quality titles now and the sales have really picked up. They plan to release at least 1 game every month for the Wii U starting with Pikmin 3. They recently hired more than 1500 devs across their EADs, SPDs, Monolith & Retro so this makes me believe that they will be releasing even more FP titles on their platforms in the future.

TL;DR: 

Nintendo relying on 3rd parties:

*i.imgur.com/dFWx9nm.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gamers campaign to end Wii U region locking - Destructoid

Looks like our campaign is gaining steam. Lets hope that this brings enough attention to this bullshit so that Nintendo removes region locks.

Fan Petition: End Wii U Region Locking | Nintendo Enthusiast

Nintendo Enthusiast has picked it up too.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

*cidergame.tumblr.com/post/54006730731/5-reasons-why-nintendo-made-a-believer-out-of-me

Xander Davis, Darksiders 2 dev who was actively bashing the Wii U apparently had a change of heart. What happened was that he actually tried playing the Wii U.



Pikmin 3 TVCM. Looks like they've upped the texture resolution because it doesn't look like the muddy upscaled Wii textures any more.



Can't wait for this one to be american kirby-ized.



NSLU TVCM.

Gifs:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibgzNnczijoAEs.gif

Pikmin is probably the most horrifying game out there which you didn't realize was horrifying. And they are trying to market this as kawaii 

*i.minus.com/iI9nRMQCmWZCE.gif

*i.minus.com/iyaZ6Cyos3wp9.gif

*i.minus.com/ibdvNRFnrWO9jw.gif



Nintendo Boss Didn't Say He'd Quit, Yo

*i.qkme.me/3v09ix.jpg

Please Understand.

Super Mario 3D World hands-on preview | Nintendo Insider

This game looks better by the minute. Nintendo really needs to fire whoever made the trailer. The actual gameplay videos show the new ideas and concepts really well. Pac-Mario with the transparent pipes, the crazy hectic local multiplayer, the level of cooperation required in the stages where jumping causes platforms to flip etc. 

Unlike Galaxy or Sunshine it doesn't seem to have a single idea that changes the way the entire game is played but a collection of smaller ones that make it differ. They really need to make the updated camera feature known more. It will be using a hybrid between Nintendoland's camera and the one Super Mario 64, not the entirely pulled back isometric camera there in Super Mario 3D Land(although that is also an option). 

The score bar at the end of the level seems to be the best new addition and completely alters the dynamics of the (anti)competitive multiplayer. I certainly won't let any stragglers pick up a power up that i get.

The now the main concern is how many friendships it will ruin. If Mario Party is any indication, Nintendo seems to have a team dedicated to that .

Pikmin 3 Progress:



Spoiler



*assets2.ignimgs.com/2012/06/05/6jpg-d3cf24_640w.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img259/6137/p396.png

*assets2.ignimgs.com/2012/06/05/5jpg-d3cf23_640w.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img441/2354/e2f.png



All this was simply upresing a game originally being made for the Wii and is using a modified version of an engine designed for the GameCube. I wonder what it would have looked like if it was built for the Wii U ground up.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/350765012597473282

ronpaulitshappening.gif


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 1, 2013)

Microsoft thought they owned Donkey Kong - Corpus Christi Video Game | Examiner.com





*www.vg247.com/2013/06/29/nintendo-...itles-set-for-release-before-2014-says-iwata/

Nintendo Fails To Acquire WiiU.com - News - www.GameInformer.com

Nintendoomed?

Aussie retailer neglects Wii U in favour of next gen hardware | Wii U News | GamesFIX


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wii U Preview: Splinter Cell: Blacklist preview Gameplay Preview - Official Nintendo Magazine

TL;DR: The gamepad is OPSAT.



> "Well, I guess our Death from Above takedowns used to neutralise enemies from higher ground can be seen as homage to a very famous Nintendo character's way of dispatching enemies."



Never really saw it like that. 

Somehow, the previews that have been coming since E3 make the game look good, inspite of Ubi's retarded comments on stealth. I doubt that it will be as good as Chaos Theory or Pandora Tomorrow, but it should be better than conviction. Hopefully the americans will put up some gameplay footage before its european release so that I can get preorder bonuses while also knowing the game is good.

Talking Point: The Uncertain Collectible Future of Download-Only Game Libraries - Nintendo Life

Access Accepted388?Battlefield 4????EA?????? - 4Gamer.net



> ただし，「Frostbite 3」をWii Uに対応させることは不可能ではありません。





> Tadashi, 'Frostbite 3' o Wii U no taio sa seru koto wa fukano de wa arimasen



A bit of googling tells me that "Fukano" means "impossible" so Nintendo must really have upgraded the Wii U hardware sometime after their comments. Or just maybe my initial _hypothesis_  about DICE lying about it was true.

*i.imgur.com/8RHmURy.png 

Nintendo is actually advertising the system again.



I'd expected much more PR flailing from the Regginator. Never really expected him to be frank about things like the fact that the Wii Us install base is just the core Nintendo fan or really admit that they weren't looking to win a short term sales war and were focused on longer term brand management.

Why There’s More to The Wind Waker HD Than the Upgraded Visuals


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nintendo fans call for an end to region-locking » Barrel Roll Gaming



			
				Nintendo of America said:
			
		

> Nintendo has no plans to remove region locking from our systems. By taking this approach, Nintendo is able to include parental controls and ensure compliance with regional standards and rating systems.



Boo ****ing hoo. Won't anyone think of the children? 

Just make it possible to disable region free through the parental controls just like you can disable access to games based on rating in parental controls.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

*Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Is So Big It Entered Alpha, Beta, AND Gamma*


*Nintendo Not Interested In Lay-Offs To Improve Profits*

Good to see positive moves by Nintendo. This will earn them developer loyalty, atleast from their FP side.

*Miyamoto explains why he brought Wind Waker to Wii U*


*Nintendo defends Wii U region locking after Xbox One reversal*

Now these reasons are pure BS. Considering it competitors are region free now (Xbox-One is now region free and Sony was the same since PS3), Nintendo should have taken this move in its favor and won back some more consumers.

*PS Vita is now crushing Nintendo’s Wii U  *

Now this is pure info. No flame bait or any debate generating material.

*Wii U Receives Entire Injustice DLC Catalog*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *
> PS Vita is now crushing Nintendo’s Wii U
> 
> Now this is pure info. No flame bait or any debate generating material.*




I made the mistake of reading a thread where you post without being logged in. 

The article is misleading, sensationalist bullshit. The article doesn't link to any sources at all.

The latest media create report says that the Wii U sold 7060 units while the Vita sold 31271.

￾¡￾T‚Ìƒ‰ƒ“ƒLƒ“ƒO | ƒ￾ƒfƒBƒAƒNƒŠƒGƒCƒg

A less sensationalist article would say something like:

In Japan, the Vita, after having received a significant price cut, sold ~25,000 more units that the Wii U on the week it had a massively hyped up release (the 3rd biggest to date), while the Wii U, a home console for which the last major release was Dragon Quest X in march, a port of a Wii MMO, continued at its baseline of 7000. The Wii U continues to comfortably outsell the Vita in North America while they are neck to neck in europe, the Vita having a slight edge due to the United Kingdom.

BGR is worse than GameTrailers when it comes to this. They take a **** on Nintendo at every opportunity they get. Hell, they managed to spin the massive sales of the 3DS into Nintendoomed.

Nintendo 3DS sales analysis: success may not translate beyond Japan | BGR

Fun fact: The Wii U had sold ~4mn units in 7 months while the Vita had sold  ~3.8 - 4mn units in 17 months, most of the sales for the Vita coming from a market where it received a large price cut. 

Approximated from the charts released by Nintendo in their annual shareholders meeting and official sales figures released earlier. 

*www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/stock/meeting/130627qa/img/slide03_l.jpg

*www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/stock/meeting/130627qa/img/slide02_l.jpg

*www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/stock/meeting/130627qa/img/slide04_l.jpg

The 73rd Annual General Meeting of Shareholders Q & A


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

News: Nintendo CEO accepts blame for disappointing Wii U sales - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

at least they are honest about it, unlike microsoft who just troll for the sake of trolling.



dead5 said:


> Nintendo fans call for an end to region-locking » Barrel Roll Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it looks like, nintendo is far from even listening to what gamers have to say.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> well it looks like, nintendo is far from even listening to what gamers have to say.



Yup and the results are definitely reflecting in their sales charts.

*Miyamoto Says Wii U's HD Dev Costs Are Higher Than Expected*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> News: Nintendo CEO accepts blame for disappointing Wii U sales - ComputerAndVideoGames.com
> 
> at least they are honest about it, unlike microsoft who just troll for the sake of trolling.
> 
> ...



Except for creating the NSMB line, 60 hz VC F-Zero, localization of Xenoblade, The Last Story & Pandora's Tower, Mother 2/Earthbound VC and european release, Sin and Punishment localization and sequel, (slowly) moving towards a unified account system, creating Twilight Princess based on feedback received from Wind Waker, removing tripping in Super Smash Bros 4, refinements made to OOT3D based on feedback from OOTMQ & the original OOT, taking over Bravely Default: Flying Fairy from Square Enix because fans wanted it localized but SE were being the cheapasses they are, rebalancing the Pokemon metagame to make dragon type less overpowered, creating an initiative to help japanese devs bring their games over to the west, especially if they have fan demand, creating a sequel to Yoshi's Island, enabling the filtering of player posts in Miiverse, the refinements to the final fetch quest in TWWHD, returning to pure platforming based on the feedback on FLUDD, rebalancing karts so that snaking wasn't so overpowered, all the glorious fanservice in Smash, partnering with Atlus to bring their future 3DS games to europe starting with Shin Megami Tensei IV, reviving Bayonetta after Sega had killed her etc.

Just because they didn't go "Gamers, we listened to you. We decided not to **** you over unlike our competition" doesn't mean that they aren't listening to feedback and what gamers want. 




vickybat said:


> Yup and the results are definitely reflecting in their sales charts.



I know right. They only sold more hardware units than their main competition combined in the last generation and the 3DS is just the top selling platform on the market right now.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I know right. *They only sold more hardware units than their main competition combined in the last generation* and the 3DS is just the top selling platform on the market right now.




*Worldwide sales figures*

*Wii *– 99.84 million as of 31 March 2013
*PlayStation 3* – 75 million as of 9 February 2013[53] (IDC March 2013 estimate: *"78 million"*)
*Xbox 360 *– 77.2 million as of 31 March 2013

Source

How the heck it sold more hardware units than the combined sales of its last gen competitors? The way i see it, its going to get surpassed by each individual consoles in a year and half time.
At least i can vouch for the PS3 to do so.

And by that comment, i was referring the Wii U sales.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

99.84mil > 155.2mil.
Why? Because F logic, that's why 

Though I never knew Wii sold 100 mil units..that's a feat.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Except for creating the NSMB line, 60 hz VC F-Zero, localization of Xenoblade, The Last Story & Pandora's Tower, Mother 2/Earthbound VC and european release, Sin and Punishment localization and sequel, (slowly) moving towards a unified account system, creating Twilight Princess based on feedback received from Wind Waker, removing tripping in Super Smash Bros 4, refinements made to OOT3D based on feedback from OOTMQ & the original OOT, taking over Bravely Default: Flying Fairy from Square Enix because fans wanted it localized but SE were being the cheapasses they are, rebalancing the Pokemon metagame to make dragon type less overpowered, creating an initiative to help japanese devs bring their games over to the west, especially if they have fan demand, creating a sequel to Yoshi's Island, enabling the filtering of player posts in Miiverse, the refinements to the final fetch quest in TWWHD, returning to pure platforming based on the feedback on FLUDD, rebalancing karts so that snaking wasn't so overpowered, all the glorious fanservice in Smash, partnering with Atlus to bring their future 3DS games to europe starting with Shin Megami Tensei IV, reviving Bayonetta after Sega had killed her etc.
> 
> Just because they didn't go "Gamers, we listened to you. We decided not to **** you over unlike our competition" doesn't mean that they aren't listening to feedback and what gamers want.
> 
> ...



i know right..! ? they just dont listen. 

3DS... is mobile platform, you wanna compare...  ? compare it to on how many phones temple run runs. Then we talk numbers. 

the sequel, somehow i feel good that sony did not start making crashing bandicoot sequels to such an extent that they would be even making them today. which would be a little over 18 years if i am not wrong.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2013)

well, at one point of time - somehwere around 2009, Wii had pretty much as much sales as Xbox 360 and PS3 combined.



cyborg47 said:


> 99.84mil > 155.2mil.
> Why? Because F logic, that's why
> 
> Though I never knew Wii sold 100 mil units..that's a feat.


dead5's adding DS's sales *"hardware units"* as well. DS has sold 154 million units.

Since you never knew that Wii has sold 100m units, I guess you also don't know the fact that DS has sold twice as many units as PSP.

Dunno why people bring up PS Vita. Handheld gaming is dead. That thing is an even bigger flop than Wii U. It has sold less units than Wii U in thrice as much time. Only 3DS is somehow surviving (selling well actually) and should be the last handheld console which actually sold well.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

ico said:


> well, at one point of time - somehwere around 2009, Wii had pretty much as much sales as Xbox 360 and PS3 combined.
> 
> 
> dead5's adding DS's sales *"hardware units"* as well. DS has sold 154 million units.
> ...



exactly my point. But also in your reply lies the key, in 2009 wii was selling combined units. But people lose interest over time therefore sustainability was a very core issue which nintendo failed to address even in wii-u. There is only so much you can milk out of 30 year old franchises and motion gaming.

that is what people today are failing to understand. Nintendo needs to revamp its stratergy. Sometimes having 10billion$ in the bank doesnt mean you will survive in the future as a company. 

Nintendo's main business is under direct threat from mobile phones / tablets / android gaming systems along with ps4 and xbox not to add pc to that list. The ps3 has proved that exclusives can sell a console. Nintendo has few exclusives ( pardon the expression ) in the sense that they are not able to bring much to the table in terms of gameplay and graphics. 

Lets face it, however old shchool you and your thoughts may be, its always the gameplay i.e. cinematics and story and the graphics which sell the game, or its fun factor. Nintendo is missing all of these.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2013)

Games come with time. 3DS was branded as a flop when it was launched. It has surprised me. Same was with PS3, it had very few games when it was launched and was being outsold by Xbox 360 and Wii. It turned a corner. Next, if purely hardware/graphics performance was the only thing which mattered, then Gamecube having the fastest hardware in that generation should have outsold PS2. It didn't. PS2 was actually with the weakest hardware in that generation but had the games.

Judge Wii U by the end of 2014. If it gets outsold by PS4 and Xbox One despite having a year advantage, then Nintendo has failed. One could say the same thing that "Sony has failed vs Xbox 360" in 2008 when Xbox 360 had more sales and online players.

Just get good games, the platform will thrive. That's the only thing which matters. Not "graphics" and "hardware".


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

ico said:


> Games come with time. 3DS was branded as a flop when it was launched. It has surprised me. Same was with PS3, it had very few games when it was launched and was being outsold by Xbox 360 and Wii. It turned a corner. Next, if purely hardware/graphics performance was the only thing which mattered, then Gamecube having the fastest hardware in that generation should have outsold PS2. It didn't. PS2 was actually with the weakest hardware in that generation but had the games.
> 
> Judge Wii U by the end of 2014. If it gets outsold by PS4 and Xbox One despite having a year advantage, then Nintendo has failed. One could say the same thing that "Sony has failed vs Xbox 360" in 2008 when Xbox 360 had more sales and online players.
> 
> Just get good games, the platform will thrive. That's the only thing which matters. Not "graphics" and "hardware".



in todays age, both matter equally. Specially when you do not need to spend 2000$ building a pc just to run a game and then find out it runs at 30fps @ 1024x768 .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

ico said:


> Since you never knew that Wii has sold 100m units, I guess you also don't know the fact that DS has sold twice as many units as PSP.



I knew Wii was a success, but 100mil is definitely a wow. Same goes with 3DS* as well, afai could remember, it was the huge price drop(and eventually the games..) that turned the numbers making the console into a monster, wasn't it?




ico said:


> dead5's adding DS's sales *"hardware units"* as well. DS has sold 154 million units.



Oh okay, I thought it was just Wii, ps3 and x360. Though adding the 3DS or DS sales isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

He's added DS sales. I think it is quite clear that 3DS was mentioned separately. Please read carefully instead of responding carelessly.

DS sales didn't bolster because of the huge price drop- that was the case for the 3DS. Don't mix up the two. They are different consoles from different generations.

In the end it doesn't matter what causes sales to fall or rise. What matters is how many units are sold.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wait, if DS wasn't from last gen at all, why were its sales being added to the comparison with PS3/x360 gen sales?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Wait, if DS wasn't from last gen at all, why were its sales being added to the comparison with PS3/x360 gen sales?



Wow I can't believe you just said that. How does anything posted above even remotely hint at that? Or are you in trollmode since the past few weeks (no offense intended)?

3DS is in the same generation as Wii U. (8th Generation)

DS is in the same generation as the Wii. (7th Generation)

Is that clear for you now?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wow I can't believe you just said that. How does anything posted above even remotely hint at that? Or are you in trollmode since the past few weeks (no offense intended)?
> 
> 3DS is in the same generation as Wii U. (8th Generation)
> 
> ...



Its alright, calm down. I just thought the sales comparison was unfair, no problem if you think otherwise


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its alright, calm down. I just thought the sales comparison was unfair, no problem if you think otherwise



It's not alright. You've been posting a lot of weird stuff and twisting everything being said if it didn't appeal to your tastes (unintentionally or otherwise I do not know).

And how is it unfair by any means? You should back up what you say, you know.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And how is it unfair by any means? You should back up what you say, you know.



Adding handled sales to the AAA console sales? A fair comparison would be between Wii, PS3, x360 instead of adding the DS or 3DS or PSP or PSVITA sales to them. Though I don't mind if you or anybody wants do it, I just thought it was unfair, Nintedo must have sold literally 100s of millions of their gaming stuff since the moment they started the company in the 60s which MS or Sony can't even imagine doing. Oh, and I still love you


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2013)

Calm down the tone Extreme Gamer. What you wrote can be said politely.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Adding handled sales to the AAA console sales? A fair comparison would be between Wii, PS3, x360 instead of adding the DS or 3DS or PSP or PSVITA sales to them. Though I don't mind if you or anybody wants do it, I just thought it was unfair, Nintedo must have sold literally 100s of millions of their gaming stuff since the moment they started the company in the 60s which MS or Sony can't even imagine doing. Oh, and I still love you



Then it is unfair to compare even the Wii to the PS3 and the Xbox. Most Wii games had lower budgets than PS3/X360 games.

And why would handhelds not get AAA games? Just because the hardware is weaker vs. home platforms? There are considerable numbers of AAA games on handheld platforms  (Monster Hunter on PSP and Pokemon on DS, for example)

In the end, you're comparing dedicated gaming devices to dedicated gaming devices. It isn't unfair to compare them with each other. As long as your parameters for each object being compared is equal, it is absolutely fair.

If the DS was added, the PSP was not removed.

@ico: I wasn't trying to sound rude or be offensive. Sorry about that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Then it is unfair to compare even the Wii to the PS3 and the Xbox. Most Wii games had lower budgets than PS3/X360 games.



Sure no problem, like I said, I don't mind if you or anyone compares the way they want to. I figured its a personal thing at the end


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Sure no problem, like I said, I don't mind if you or anyone compares the way they want to. I figured its a personal thing at the end



Like I said, both the Wii and the handhelds did get AAA games, so your point about unfairness is moot. Nothing to do with personal opinion, and everything to do with fact


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 7, 2013)

ico said:


> Dunno why people bring up PS Vita. Handheld gaming is dead. That thing is an even bigger flop than Wii U. It has sold less units than Wii U in thrice as much time. Only 3DS is somehow surviving (selling well actually) and should be the last handheld console which actually sold well.



I had decided to drop out of the conversation but I hope that I can step back in and fork it here  without any problems. 

I think it would be a bit premature to pronounce handheld gaming dead. The usual argument is that mobile gaming has eaten away the audience, but the sales data do not back it up. The smartphones did not affect the DS and it turns out that they are not really affecting the 3DS. The DS sales did not fall off a cliff when smartphone gaming shot  up like a rocket and the release of smartphones do not affect the sales of the 3DS as a platform at all. You never see even the slightest dip in sales because the iPhone 5 or Galaxy S4 came out. Although the touch generations games like Brain Age did not move units in the same way as with the DS, other games like Animal Crossing: New Leaf seem to have picked them up instead. According to Nintendo, the sales of the 3DS quadrupled the week AC:NL came out[SUP][1][/SUP]. Whenever a new game comes out, the 3DS sales spike. Fire Emblem: Awakening has become the best selling Fire Emblem to date[SUP][2][/SUP] and its release in the UK caused the platforms sales to rise by 50%[SUP][3][/SUP]. As you can see in chart below[SUP][4][/SUP], even after the price drop, the sales would slowly return to the baseline, if not for the consistent releases, until Mario Kart 7 came out, which caused sales to skyrocket.

*www.screwattack.com/sites/default/files/image/images/News/2011/1206/dr_mk7_chart.jpg

Even the Vitas sales were bumped when games came out for it[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP].

The NPD and Media Create data seems to suggest that overall software sales have dropped a bit, but they do not track digital sales. 

Although the mobile and handheld gaming market have a overlap, the mobile market destroying handheld gaming makes as much sense as PC destroying Console and vice-versa. 

The reason the Vita has failed to take off even after the price cut is that Sony failed to consistently release titles on the platform to sustain interest in it, unlike the 3DS which had games like Ocarina of Time, Starfox 64, Super Mario 3D Land, Devil Survivor Overclocked and Mario Kart 7. 

I'd say that the race to the bottom on mobiles[SUP][7][/SUP] and the rising development costs on PC and Consoles[SUP][8][9][10][/SUP] have ensured that the handheld market will be there for quite some time. If eleventy billion dollars[SUP][citation needed][/SUP] is spent on developing a game, it cannot be expected to recoup costs without being a large blockbuster, something games like Shin Megami Tensei and Virtue's Last Reward are not and (even if controllers are standardized) the mobile audience is not receptive to such games and almost certainly will be unwilling to put down $40 - $50 for them. Nintendo and Sony will most likely not stop making and supporting their handhelds because their games like Tearaway(Vita, hopefully) and Mario Kart 7(3DS) earn them more money than they possibly could make on mobiles. In the end the gamers go where the games are. Once the audience for such games die out, handhelds will. 

[1] *twitter.com/gibbogame/status/344857056915894274
[2] Fire Emblem 3DS Sweeps Japan, PS Vita Sales Down - IGN
[3] UK Software Charts: Injustice Gods Among Us Debuts At Number 1 « GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog
[4] Historical Media Create data. Available at m-create.com
[5] Japan chart: Persona 4 revives Vita sales &bull; News &bull; PlayStation Vita &bull; Eurogamer.net
[6] ￾¡￾T‚Ìƒ‰ƒ“ƒLƒ“ƒO | ƒ￾ƒfƒBƒAƒNƒŠƒGƒCƒg
[7] Refers to the fact that on mobiles most games costs range from 0.00 - 4.99 and the increased reliance on things like in app purchases and microtransactions. 
[8] *www.develop-online.net/news/43214/Kotick-Rising-next-gen-dev-costs-inevitable
[9] *www.develop-online.net/news/43407/EA-predicts-development-costs-for-PS4-will-rise
[10] The Rise of Costs, the Fall of Gaming | NES - notenoughshaders.com

*Edit*: So that this post isn't entirely off topic:

*www.nintendo-insider.com/2013/07/01/wii-u-sponsors-itv-4s-tour-de-france-2013-coverage/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

@Dead5, what's your profession?



Extreme Gamer said:


> so your point about unfairness is moot.



Which, is your opinion on my opinion


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Which, is your opinion on my opinion



Fact is not opinion.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

*@dead5*

Regarding the information about PS Vita nowadays compared to local 3DS sales is pretty competitive.

Japanese Sales Charts: Toukiden Prompts Vita to Surge - Push Square

Btw this thread is for discussing Wii U only and we've already went too off topic. Lets come back to the point and discuss Nintendo's current home console and not handhelds or its AAA games.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Btw this thread is for discussing Wii U only and we've already went too off topic. Lets come back to the point and discuss Nintendo's current home console and not handhelds or its AAA games.



Agreed, although I must add that I do think Vita sales will increase a fair bit given the number of announcements at anime expo after those games start releasing.

But 30k vs 50k is still not competitive. You want ~40-42 to have a chance. I would like to see how the sales sustain for the next few weeks before commenting on whether the PS Vita will become competitive in the near to immediate future.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Getting some indies to develop games for Vita would be a great move, given how creative they'd be compared to the games made by the gaming giants. Which leads to another question, why hasn't Minecraft made its way to vita? It would a great game to play on it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Getting some indies to develop games for Vita would be a great move*, given how creative they'd be compared to the games made by the gaming giants. Which leads to another question, why hasn't Minecraft made its way to vita? It would a great game to play on it.



There are a lots of indie devs for Vita 
Actually  there is a shortage of "Normal" publishers for Vita


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> There are a lots of indie devs for Vita
> Actually  there is a shortage of "Normal" publishers for Vita



Then should we be blaming the Sony's marketing team?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

*Iwata: Third Party Wii U Launch Titles Could Not Enjoy Brisk Sales As Many Were Ports*

Is Mr. Iwata right?? I honestly don't think so. Third party sales are equally important as First party ones. Infact third party games also play a big hand in expanding the install base imo. They are simply relying too much on their first party titles which isn't a smart move. Lets see what ubisoft's third party line-up do to the system.

A price drop will be quite good, similar in 3ds lines.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Then should we be blaming the Sony's marketing team?



Partly. After all, they couldn't get bigger pubs and devs on board and have to make do with the small ones.



vickybat said:


> *Iwata: Third Party Wii U Launch Titles Could Not Enjoy Brisk Sales As Many Were Ports*
> 
> Is Mr. Iwata right?? I honestly don't think so. Third party sales are equally important as First party ones. Infact third party games also play a big hand in expanding the install base imo. They are simply relying too much on their first party titles which isn't a smart move. Lets see what ubisoft's third party line-up do to the system.
> 
> A price drop will be quite good, similar in 3ds lines.



I think you're misunderstanding him. What he is saying is that the backbone of launch and near-launch 3rd party titles on the platform are actually made up of ports from other consoles.

He isn't dismissing 3rd parties. He's saying that sales weren't good because most of those 3rd party titles were already available elsewhere, that is people already had them on other consoles.

Because they aren't making "fresh" stuff for the Wii U as much as they are for other platforms, Iwata is saying he has to rely on his own 1st and 2nd party titles in increase the install base. He would be extremely happy if more 3rd parties make new games for the Wii U.

Ubisoft has said that the Wii U version will be the best version of Watch_Dogs, so you should have good expectations for that.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Ubisoft has said that the Wii U version will be the best version of Watch_Dogs, so you should have good expectations for that.



That seems a bit exaggerated to me. I don't think the wii-u version is going to surpass the ps4 or xbox one versions in terms of visual prowess. It would be quite a feat if it manages to outdo the PS3 version of watchdogs.

Lets wait and watch this space.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> That seems a bit exaggerated to me. I don't think the wii-u version is going to surpass the ps4 or xbox one versions in terms of visual prowess. It would be quite a feat if it manages to outdo the PS3 version of watchdogs.
> 
> Lets wait and watch this space.



That would be the PC version. Remember the E3 2012 demo? The game looked significantly downgraded during the E3 2013 demos.

May be that has something to do with the tablet controller, using it for hacking and the other extra stuff. Even though its an annoyance to keep looking at the controller while playing the game, wonder how people are playing around that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> That seems a bit exaggerated to me. I don't think the wii-u version is going to surpass the ps4 or xbox one versions in terms of visual prowess. It would be quite a feat if it manages to outdo the PS3 version of watchdogs.
> 
> Lets wait and watch this space.



I was talking about the included gameplay, not the visuals. The Wii U version according to them will make full use of the gamepad 

After all you're not playing a game only for it's eye candy right? Fun>>graphics, don't you agree? 



cyborg47 said:


> That would be the PC version. Remember the E3 2012 demo? The game looked significantly downgraded during the E3 2013 demos.
> 
> May be that has something to do with the tablet controller, using it for hacking and the other extra stuff. Even though its an annoyance to keep looking at the controller while playing the game, wonder how people are playing around that.



Developers almost always show bull-shots in their E3 previews. The final game rarely looks visually as appealing as the E3 preview version.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Developers almost always show bull-shots in their E3 previews. The final game rarely looks visually as appealing as the E3 preview version.



Bullshots? Like rendered images? I'm talking about a full video reveal, played right on the screens in front of the audience. Its confirmed by Ubi though, that the 2013 versions were missing the AO and some other features from the 2012 version which was played on PC.



Extreme Gamer said:


> I was talking about the included gameplay, not the visuals. The Wii U version according to them will make full use of the gamepad
> 
> After all you're not playing a game only for it's eye candy right? Fun>>graphics, don't you agree?



But constantly looking back and forth from the screen to the gamepad can get annoying as hell, breaking the immersion and eventually screwing up the fun factor as well, particularly for an immersive game like Watch Dogs.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That would be the PC version. Remember the E3 2012 demo? The game looked significantly downgraded during the E3 2013 demos.
> 
> May be that has something to do with the tablet controller, using it for hacking and the other extra stuff. Even though its an annoyance to keep looking at the controller while playing the game, wonder how people are playing around that.



Yeah was checking that now. The new version looked a bit washed. Maybe they can end up giving the original feel to the end product in consoles too.




cyborg47 said:


> But constantly looking back and forth from the screen to the gamepad can get annoying as hell, breaking the immersion and eventually screwing up the fun factor as well, particularly for an immersive game like Watch Dogs.



Yup, agreed.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Developers almost always show bull-shots in their E3 previews. The final game rarely looks visually as appealing as the E3 preview version.



It was no bull-shot:

[YOUTUBE]xU7WGAJPRRw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kPYgXvgS6Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> But constantly looking back and forth from the screen to the gamepad can get annoying as hell, breaking the immersion and eventually screwing up the fun factor as well, particularly for an immersive game like Watch Dogs.



It will not be immersion-breaking. You just need to play on the Wii U and see for yourself. If implemented correctly, the Wii U does not behave like a DS with an oversized main screen.

Monster Hunter and ZombiU are two good examples of that.

Lots of devs are tapping into portable devices to add gameplay elements in the 8th generation, and with the Wii U you will not even have to reach for your cellphone or something to do anything.



cyborg47 said:


> Bullshots? Like rendered images? I'm talking about a full video reveal, played right on the screens in front of the audience. Its confirmed by Ubi though, that the 2013 versions were missing the AO and some other features from the 2012 version which was played on PC.





vickybat said:


> Yeah was checking that now. The new version looked a bit washed. Maybe they can end up giving the original feel to the end product in consoles too.
> 
> It was no bull-shot:
> 
> ...



I think I used the wrong word to describe what I mean- apparently bullshot refers only to doctored screenshots (according to wikipedia).

What I meant was that often what a game looks like in E3 is not what it looks like in the final retail version, and usually for the worse. Do note I am only talking about the console versions, and not the PC version.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2013)

*ZombiU Was “Not Even Close” to Profitable, No Plans for a Sequel*

Actually poor sales of this game made ubisoft decide to make Rayman Legends a Multiplatform, instead of a wii-u exclusive.

*SteamWorld Dig Dev: Wii U Is "Very Powerful", But Nintendo Is Struggling To Explain Its Appeal*

This is so true. After all the ninty isn't that bad a console as a whole. It needs some groundbreaking titles and most importantly some new and innovative ip's.
The plan  is to appeal to a wider customer base and be open to different genres like survival horror, action adventure with sci-fi elements ( a new metroid game) and others.
It should cater more to western audience which would make it a lot more appealing worldwide.

*Platinum Games Says That The Wonderful 101 Doesn’t Need DLC*


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2013)

*Asda no longer selling Wii U consoles, games in supermarkets*



> UK retail behemoth Asda has removed Wii U games and consoles from its supermarket shelves.
> 
> The chain will continue to sell Wii U products online via its Asda Direct website, it told Eurogamer, but no longer through its stores.
> 
> "Asda continues to offer customers a selection of Wii U games and accessories through Asda Direct, but these ranges are currently not on offer in Asda shops," a spokesperson said.



*Asda suspends Wii U stock*



> Retail giant Asda is no longer stocking Wii U consoles across its 555 retail outlets, dealing a new blow to Nintendo's bid to reverse the console's fortunes.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2013)

*Exactly How Bad is the Nintendo Situation?
Today’s financial results reveal Wii U sales below even the most pessimistic expectations. But should we be worried about Nintendo?*



> Nintendo’s first-quarter *financial results* reveal that 160,000 Wii U consoles were sold in the entire world between the start of April and the end of June this year. I don’t think anyone was expecting a sudden resurgence after the grimace-worthy figures of the final three months of last financial year, but that is below even the most pessimistic expectations. It’s more shocking when you break it down by territory; of that paltry number, 90,000 were sold in Japan, 60,000 in the Americas, and just 10,000 in Europe, Australia and the rest of the world.
> 
> *Less than 10,000 consoles in the whole of Europe in 3 months. That’s almost unbelievable. The older-gen consoles sell far more than that weekly.* Software sales of just a touch over 1 million hardly ameliorate the situation. The Wii U launch was strong - 3 million in its first few months - but although it was widely known that sales had fallen right off a cliff since then, nobody knew it was this dire.
> 
> This is bad news. But how bad is it, exactly? Do we need to be seriously worried about Nintendo’s future?



Nice and straightforward article. Nintendo is far from getting bankrupt though.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

*Nintendo continues to sell Wii U hardware at a loss*



> Nintendo rep confirms company is still losing money on every console sold.





*Nintendo Needs to Pimp Out the Wii U*

Nice article.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]dONco32sHxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

Nintendo President on PS4, Xbox One Launch Lineups: 'Meh' - IGN


			
				Reggie(Ninty's CEO or something) said:
			
		

> It’s all about the games. The competitive systems have announced their launch lineups. I’m allowed to say ‘Meh,’” Fils-Aime said. “I look at our lineup of titles and I feel good about our lineup. We’ve got Zelda. We’ve got Mario. We’ve got Donkey Kong. In addition to great titles like Pikmin 3 and Wonderful 101,


Flamebait


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 29, 2013)

Apply cold water on the burned area, dear Reggie.
and brace yourselves, the nintendo defenders are...I mean defender is coming!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 29, 2013)

*Wii U Price to Drop $50 in September*

No matter what Satoru Iwata said in the past, eventually this decision was inevitable. Now some good games are needed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 15, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/axNVXLL_460s_v2.jpg


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sales article Wii U has yet to launch in several Asian country and sales report is still very high


----------



## vickybat (Oct 12, 2013)

*Wii U hardware sales soar by 685% following Zelda HD launch*

It seems these old franchises even in their rehash avatars, still have the potential of being system sellers.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Wii U hardware sales soar by 685% following Zelda HD launch*
> 
> It seems these old franchises even in their rehash avatars, still have the potential of being system sellers.



Zelda has a lot of fans who haven't played prev-gen games, you know.

Also, look at Nintendo's sales history. Their remasters have almost always done well.

The game is certainly not rehashed either. It isn't like Half Life: Source.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2013)

*What if the Wii U launched this month?*

*Wii U lifetime global sales forecast lowered to 25 million by market analysis firm*

*What about the Wii U?*

*The worst news yet for Wii U*



Spoiler






> All year long the bad news about Wii U sales has been offset to some extent by the hope that the next big Mario title would turn around the console’s fortunes. *As it happened, Nintendo crafted a fairly majestic new title in “Super Mario 3D World,” which has been garnering rave reviews in recent days. This makes it all the more disappointing that the game sold just 99,600 copies during its debut week in Japan. “Super Mario Galaxy” sold 256,000 units in its debut week, and “Super Mario Galaxy 2″ shifted 337,000 units back in the day.*
> 
> Of course, the installed base of Wii U is relatively weak, but the new Mario game boosted console sales from 16,000 a week ago to just 21,000 during its launch week. This 5,000 unit bump generated by what was expected to be the biggest Wii U game of the year is shockingly tepid. Particularly considering that the PlayStation 4 still won’t launch for several months in Japan.
> 
> ...






The problem is people are starting to get over that mario image. No matter how good the games may turn out to be, the series has lost its charm.
Its really alarming from a home console point of view for Nintendo.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 30, 2013)

While i loved my wii, i think Nintendo should give up making hardware and concentrate solely on their game franchise releasing games on other 3 platforms (ms, sony, pc). Imagine a full hd zelda game - How awesome that would be


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/axNVXLL_460s_v2.jpg



Its just hilarious.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2013)

*Reggie-fils-aime-why-to-choose-wii-u-this-holiday-season*

I don't find his statements convincing at all. Only a path-breaking new IP can do Nintendo some good. No matter how good a mario game turns out to be, it won't do Nintendo any good.
Super Mario 3d world for example, sold less than Knack. The former had received rave reviews, but couldn't translate that in sales.

*Play Wii U for free at six airports this month*

*Nintendo Seen Missing Target as Sony-Microsoft Dwarf Wii U*

*Here's Why I Just Bought A Wii U Instead Of The PS4 Or Xbox One*

*Former Sony UK Dev on Knack Outselling Mario: “Releasing It The Same Day As PS4 In UK/EU Wasn’t Wise”*

It was definitely a bad decision. They should have released it a month earlier. Releasing it on the same day as PS4 spelled doom.

*Is this the end for the Wii U?*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2013)

*Sony in Talks to Purchase Factory That Manufactures the Embedded DRAM “Heart” of the Wii U*



Spoiler






> One of the most important components of Nintendo’s Wii U is its embedded DRAM chip, that is considered the “heart” or the “life stone” of the console. That chip is manufactured at the state-of-the-art Renesas Electronics plant of Tsuruoka, in the Yamagata Prefecture, Japan.
> Back in August we reported Renesas’ plans to close the factory due to the sluggish sales of the console, that caused a decline in production of the chip, that was responsible for more than half of the manufacturing load of the plant, but things may yet go differently.
> Today several Japanese sources, starting with the morning edition of the Nihon Keizai Shimbun newspaper and followed by several reputable business sources like Toyo Keizai, Nikkei, Reuters, Sankei Digital, Mainichi and Asahi Digital, reported that Sony is currently in talks with Renesas for the acquisition of the Tsuruoka plant.
> The process for the acquisition may start as early as next week, as Sony is said to plan using the well known expertise of the staff at the plant at Tsuruoka to bolster its production of CMOS sensors for smartphones, for which the company is already market leader worldwide.
> ...






Dunno what's gonna happen to Nintendo after Sony takes over Renesa Electronics. This is where Nintendo's eDRAM chip is made.
The chip acts as a buffer between main memory and cpu, effectively increasing memory bandwidth. Its an essential component of the wii u.

Sony after taking over, is planning to build CMOS chips for its smartphones, worldwide. This might come as a boon for workers there, who don't have to fear of going jobless.
But it puts a big question mark on wii u's future. Where will the dram chip be manufactured after this? Or is Nintendo axing the wii u all together?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/axNVXLL_460s_v2.jpg



They've done it before, don't see why it can't happen now.



vickybat said:


> *What if the Wii U launched this month?*
> 
> *Wii U lifetime global sales forecast lowered to 25 million by market analysis firm*
> 
> ...



I don't think it will be a fatal blow, that's for sure.



vickybat said:


> *Reggie-fils-aime-why-to-choose-wii-u-this-holiday-season*
> 
> I don't find his statements convincing at all. Only a path-breaking new IP can do Nintendo some good. No matter how good a mario game turns out to be, it won't do Nintendo any good.
> Super Mario 3d world for example, sold less than Knack. The former had received rave reviews, but couldn't translate that in sales.
> ...



I'd say releasing it earlier meant less bugtesting. It was a damned if we do, damned if we don't situation.



vickybat said:


> *Sony in Talks to Purchase Factory That Manufactures the Embedded DRAM “Heart” of the Wii U*
> 
> 
> Dunno what's gonna happen to Nintendo after Sony takes over Renesa Electronics. This is where Nintendo's eDRAM chip is made.
> ...



Pretty sure this will ring antitrust alarmbells, if Nintendo by any means has a contract for more DRAM chips. Or they could find a new manufacturer.


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate to interrupt your circlejerk, but let me just point out a few things. 

Launching the Wii U this month would be suicidal. Unlike megacorporations not solely focused on gaming trying to use gaming as a spearhead into the living room, Nintendo cannot afford to enter a billion dollar marketing bloodbath. Nintendo admitted to being hit hard by the US Presidential election, even though they are not in direct competition at all. The elections jacked up prices for spots across all networks , even though many of them don't even feature political ads. Like Reggie said, right now the game sales are not based on quality as much as hype.

That link from BGR (the site that contended that Nintendo was doomed because the 3DS bought Japan) is utter BS because it completely neglected to mention that Mario sales are not frontloaded and that the game managed to sell between 40 - 60% of its shipment in the first week, according to Famitsu. In fact the Wii U sales continued to rise after the Super Mario 3D World release week even though platform sales typically fall after the spike due to a release of a major title. The site also ignores digital sales data that would bump up 3D World numbers. 

The bloomberg link also is extrapolating UK data to ROTW, while we know that the PS4 hasn't outsold the Wii U in the Americas yet and isn't even out in the country where games are made. 1.1mn vs. ~2mn. They neglect to mention that the initial sales projection for the Wii U was made when it had only 3 bad months on the market and before it was known that 3rd parties would either half-ass their Wii U projects or straight up cancel it. It wasn't lowered in the H1 meet because it would send a poor signal to retail before their  crucial holiday period. Most analysts see through this and firms like JP Morgan Chase are predicting that Nintendo will sharply lower their forecast in accordance with the holiday sales after the december shopping period is over. 

????.com - ??????????? TOP30 (click 先週 in the 期間 menu for last week's sales data). The difference between Media-Create and Famitsu numbers can be attributed to the fact that Famitsu tracks POSA cards while MC doesn't.

It may come as a surprise, but the UK is not the center of the world and the president of NOA isn't responsible for what happens in that market. Comparing a front loaded launch title with forced bundling on a supply constrained console in Nintendo's weakest market in Nintendo's weakest major region is totally fair amirite? Lets just ignore that Mario outsold Knack in other european markets like Scandinavia and Germany.

And what do you presume would have happened if Nintendo left their holiday release slate blank to avoid launching against the Paywall Twins? They already had The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD to give what minimal sales momentum they could get out of the system in the UK in October. But nope, they should have loaded that even more and let the Wii U have absolutely blank slate for ROTY. 

videogamer.com is also extrapolating UK data to ROTW and ignoring other markets for which we don't have data yet. The website also neglects to mention that ALBW's relatively low chart position was due to the fact that it was released against the Xbox One which inflated the chart numbers and that (unlike Japan) Zelda does better on consoles than on Handhelds in the west. We don't have American sales data yet, but in countries other than the UK where we do have sales data (Japan, mainland EU), Super Mario 3D World has helped the consoles sales momentum. It won't single handedly save the Wii U but the cries of it being a failure, especially this early in its life, are utter bullcrap. 

Dualshockers is blowing the whole DRAM thing out of proportion too, as this article:  (Sony Considering Purchase of Factory That Manufactured Wii U eDRAM - Wii U News @ Nintendo Life) points out. 



> Bearing all of that in mind, and the fact that Renesas initially began to discuss closure and selling the facility back in August, it's highly unlikely this will be an issue for Wii U manufacturing. It's notable that not one of the Japanese industry sources reporting on this potential Sony acquisition (that we were able to translate) mention Nintendo in any way, reinforcing that this is a standard part of manufacturing business.



But whatever floats your boat, man. 

Now excuse me while I enjoy gaming in rock solid 60 FPS without a single frame drop and having to deal with paywalls and microtransactions.

Edit: Week 49 German Charts:




Spoiler



01 (NE) PS3 GRAN TURISMO 6 (SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT)
02 (09) PS3 CALL OF DUTY: GHOSTS (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
03 (11) PS3 FIFA 14 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
04 (15) WII JUST DANCE 2014 (UBISOFT)
05 (10) PS3 ASSASSIN'S CREED IV - BLACK FLAG (UBISOFT)
06 (08) PS3 GRAND THEFT AUTO V (TAKE - TWO INTERACTIVE)
07 (04) WIU SUPER MARIO 3D WORLD (NINTENDO)
08 (24) WII SKYLANDERS: SWAP FORCE - STARTER PACK (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
09 (18) PS3 BATTLEFIELD 4 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
10 (13) 3DS PROFESSOR LAYTON UND DAS VERMÄCHTNIS VON ASLANT (NINTENDO)
11 (20) 3DS ANIMAL CROSSING: NEW LEAF (NINTENDO)
12 (12) 3DS THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: A LINK BETWEEN WORLDS (NINTENDO)
13 (03) PS4 FIFA 14 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
14 (17) PS3 NEED FOR SPEED: RIVALS (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
15 (19) 3DS POKÉMON Y (NINTENDO)
16 (22) 3DS POKÉMON X (NINTENDO)
17 (16) PC ASSASSIN'S CREED IV - BLACK FLAG (UBISOFT)
18 (32) 3DS MARIO KART 7 (NINTENDO)
19 (33) 3DS NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. 2 (NINTENDO)
20 (06) PS4 ASSASSIN'S CREED IV - BLACK FLAG (UBISOFT)
21 (21) PC BATTLEFIELD 4 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
22 (36) 360 FIFA 14 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
23 (35) 3DS LUIGI'S MANSION 2 (NINTENDO)
24 (NE) 3DS BRAVELY DEFAULT (NINTENDO)
25 (45) PS3 SKYLANDERS: SWAP FORCE - STARTER PACK (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
26 (01) PS4 BATTLEFIELD 4 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
27 (25) 360 ASSASSIN'S CREED IV - BLACK FLAG (UBISOFT)
28 (43) 3DS LEGO CITY UNDERCOVER: THE CHASE BEGINS (NINTENDO)
29 (28) 360 GRAND THEFT AUTO V (TAKE - TWO INTERACTIVE)
30 (27) 360 CALL OF DUTY: GHOSTS (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
31 (41) WIU WII PARTY U (NINTENDO)
32 (42) WII FIFA 14 - LEGACY EDITION (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
33 (07) PS4 CALL OF DUTY: GHOSTS (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
34 (23) 3DS PROFESSOR LAYTON UND DIE MASKE DER WUNDER (NINTENDO)
35 (29) PC CALL OF DUTY: GHOSTS (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
36 (57) 3DS SUPER MARIO 3D LAND (NINTENDO)
37 (47) 360 MINECRAFT - XBOX 360 EDITION (AK TRONIC)
38 (39) XBO FORZA MOTORSPORT 5 (MICROSOFT)
39 (38) PS3 DIABLO III (ACTIVISION BLIZZARD)
40 (34) XBO BATTLEFIELD 4 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
41 (40) PC NEED FOR SPEED: RIVALS (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
42 (52) PC LANDWIRTSCHAFTS-SIMULATOR 2013 (ASTRAGON))
43 (54) 360 BATTLEFIELD 4 (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
44 (14) PS4 NEED FOR SPEED: RIVALS (ELECTRONIC ARTS)
45 (02) PS4 KILLZONE: SHADOW FALL (SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT)
46 (44) XBO RYSE - SON OF ROME (MICROSOFT)
47 (26) PS3 BEYOND: TWO SOULS (SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT)
48 (59) WII MARIO KART WII INKL. LENKRAD (NINTENDO)
49 (65) WII THE VOICE OF GERMANY (NINTENDO)
50 (68) WII NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. WII (NINTENDO)



We can clearly see that Knack is selling so much that MediaBiz decided to take it off the charts while Super Mario 3D World declines to No. 7.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

*Nintendo Has To Sell 2 Million Wii Us Per Month To Reach Its Goal*



Spoiler






> A source close to NPD has confirmed to IGN that 222,700 Wii U consoles were sold in the United States in November.
> 
> The last official Wii U sales number reported by Nintendo was 3.91 million worldwide as of late October. Combined with this new 222,000 and weekly sales in Japan and Europe since the beginning of November, we estimate that Nintendo has sold approximately 4.3 million Wii U consoles worldwide to date.
> 
> ...






*The 12 Best Games For The Wii U*

*Wii U 2013 Gift Buyer's Guide*


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

Poor Nintendo.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2013)

*No one is playing Super Mario 3D World – a historical look at Mario series sales figures*



Spoiler






> It’s not shocking that Super Mario 3D World is performing below expecations given the meager install base of the Wii U, plus new consoles from Microsoft and Sony releasing in the same time frame. Despite the doom and gloom that’s been surrounding Nintendo in the media, Nintendo is not in bad shape as whole. The 3DS is performing well and 2013 has proved to be one of the best years ever for a Nintendo platform. All in all, Nintendo is still a profitable company.
> 
> Still, to see a flagship Mario title end up a commercial flop is hard to stomach. It’s never happened before, at least not in terms of traditional releases (I’ve not accounted for re-releases). Take a look at the sales chart below which tracks sales of every core game in the Mario series starting from the original game on the NES:
> 
> ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

Wii U Sales increase 340%, Pass 4 million SKU install base.



> “Oh, the Wii U is failing... it's failing I tell you! It's Jimmies are  rustled out! You can't revive Nintendo! Nintendo is doomed! The Wii U is  dead! The world is over, the world is over!” that's what it sounds like  in most core circles whenever Nintendo and the Wii U are brought into  the discussion. *Doomsday talk that would make most apocalyptic Mayan  fanboys scoff in dismay.*



*Wii U sales rise 340 percent over October     
*





vickybat said:


> *No one is playing Super Mario 3D World – a historical look at Mario series sales figures*



They don't reveal their source for their figures and they forget to mention that these are sales figures in the US only. I tried posting in their comments section but the only option I can use doesn't work.

EDIT: I'm also going to call out the shenanigans of this graph, which at first glance is very misleading:

*gamingtrend.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/mario-chart-620x375.gif
First of all, it's talking about a declining trend, which cannot be stated with such a bullshit chart where the domain is different from what is being looked at. Instead of comparing sales along a certain period of time, it is comparing total probable sales for different games in their lifetimes. This is ridiculous.

After that, it rearranges the titles not according to their release dates, but according to their sales figures. Obviously needed to support gloom and doom bullshit.

Also, New Super Mario Bros. U sold 2.15mn in March 2013.

According to Gamestop (article linked above),



> On the software side, *Super Mario 3D World*  sold more than *215,000 combined digital and physical units*. Notably,  the game launched on November 22, so this figure only includes* eight  days' worth of sales*.



Not quite the 50,000 unit mark that that article, which has no credibility, states. Even Nintendo in it's press release states that the game sold 215k units in North America.

In Japan alone, the cumulative sales figures are 18万5571本, which means 185571units. The 万 literally means 10,000 and you multiply the number before it and add what is after. Much more condensed than 十八万五千五百七十一 (font size decreased). These figures only include download vouchers and physical copies. They don't include direct online sales. Still goes to show you can't trust everything online at face value.

Also, Mario games sell forever. So that comparison is utter rubbish in this context.

Digital Foundry vs. Super Mario 3D World



> Regarded by many as one of the finest games of 2013,  Super Mario 3D World serves to remind us of a day when console games  were released as complete, polished products free of day-one patches and  DLC. It also marks Nintendo's first full 3D Mario outing on an HD  console, finally allowing the series aesthetic to break free of its  standard-definition shackles. We already know the game itself lives up  to expectations, *but the technology behind *3D World plays a critical  role in that success.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

*Wii U aimed at parents and kids this holiday*



Spoiler






> "The marketing has tremendously ramped up. And really what it comes down to is being crystal clear about who's your target. And for us this holiday with Wii U the target is parents and their kids," Fils-Aime said.





Good plan. Let's see if it works.

*Nintendo unveils new wii-u zelda title hyrule warrior*

Gameplay looks fast and good. Don't have much idea on zelda games though.

*Nintendo Direct – Dec 18: All the news and trailers here*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

The Nintendo Direct had some great announcements.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2014)

*European mega retailer is dumping Wii U inventory at $99 Euros a pop*



Spoiler






> While the Wii U has been selling great over the past few months thanks to high-profile games from Nintendo, there are still some who don’t believe in the console (such as game industry analysts whose initials are M.P.).
> We can now definitely add German mega retailer Media Markt to that list. They are in the process of dumping all of their Wii U inventory in Belgium, selling off the console at just 99 Euros — or $135 bucks (image via NeoGAF).
> 
> This isn’t the first time this is happening — last year Australian retailer Dick Smith was selling off its Wii U inventory (including accessories) at a 50% discount.
> ...


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 6, 2014)

A single store of a single chain having a single sale on a single version of the console for a single day totally means that the entire retail chain is dumping the console  Also, €99 != $99.

In other news the Wii U managed to sell well above 100,000 units a week in Japan for 2 weeks in December  (~80 for W52)  and outsold the PS3 in 2013. The "bomb" that was Super Mario 3D World 41万0041本 in Japan itself, bringing its LTD over Final Fantasy XIII-3, which outsold it in the first week. 

But I guess posting non-misleading sales reports that painted the future of the Wii U in a better light or reports when the Wii U is performing absolutely marvelously wouldn't exactly help fuel the Nintendoom train.

DOOOOOMED, I tell you. DOOOOOOMED.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2014)

*Should You Buy a Wii U?*



> *The perception of the Wii as a kids' system has carried over to its successor as well. At best, some of the Wii U's top games still have a distinctively kiddie vibe. At worst, shovelware developers use it as a dumping ground for games they would never dream of attempting to foist off on adults*.





> *Today, the Wii U has the same problem it did when it first came out: It's not bereft of good games, but you need to have very specific tastes to get the most out of it.*



Extremely well written article by the always reliable toms guide.
Its a very neutral and honest take.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2014)

*An inside explanation of why third parties have left the wii u*

Quite an inside story. The real reasons are finally unveiled. Read the whole article here:

*The Secret Developers: Wii U - the inside story*



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, so much inside information, straight from the developers. The reasons look highly justifiable.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2014)

*Nintendo Forecasts Surprise Loss as Wii U Misses Targets*

*Nintendo forecasts £205m loss amid poor Wii U sales*



Spoiler






> Nintendo Co. (7974) revised its forecast for the fiscal year to a net loss of 25 billion yen ($240 million), cutting its projections for the Wii U console and saying year-end software sales were far below expectations.
> 
> *The world’s largest maker of video-game machines had projected a profit of 55 billion yen as it counted on Christmas shoppers to revive sales of its Wii U. The company cut forecasts for Wii U sales to 2.8 million units from 9 million. Shares traded in Germany fell.*
> 
> ...






That tells it all. Nintendo should restructure their business plans big time and move to a better development strategy.
The current crop of characters need to be axed in favor of fresher ones. Sticking with the same old style has gotten them to these levels.
Even the 3DS forecasts are down now.

Satoru Iwata should also step down.

*Nintendo Sees Loss on Dismal Wii U Sales*

*Dismal Wii-u sales move Nintendo closer to gameover*



Spoiler






> Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata believes part of the company’s struggles are that its customer base doesn’t yet have children. “Nintendo fans, for whatever reason, do not have as many children as Microsoft fans and therefore less Nintendo fans are being born each year,” he said in October. *“This is why I am encouraging people who purchase Nintendo products to begin having children as soon as possible.”*






*Has this guy completely lost it????*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

vickybat said:


> That tells it all. Nintendo should restructure their business plans big time and move to a better development strategy.
> The current crop of characters need to be axed in favor of fresher ones. Sticking with the same old style has gotten them to these levels.
> Even the 3DS forecasts are down now.
> 
> ...



Forbes misquoted him :\

This was their source: Satoru Iwata Explains Poor Wii U Sales: Nintendo Fans Don’t Have Children So Less Fans Being Born - Play4Real 

It's a piece of satire, much like our Faking News and The Unreal Times. Also, he talks about a non-existent 3DS sales freefall. How the ****, to  put it bluntly, did that come up? The 3DS is selling REALLY well...

They posted a correction: 



> _Correction:  An earlier version of this post contained a* number of errors regarding  sales figures *as well as a *satirical quote* attributed to Nintendo’s CEO.
> _


That article has no credibility.

Also, they admitted that their poor sales had a lot to do with not engaging the American and European markets properly. That doesn't mean the company is doomed...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Nintendo Confirms Wii U Has Flopped, Slashes Sales Forecast By ~70%*



Spoiler






> *Update:* Nintendo appears to be mulling a new smartphone-focused business strategy, according to comments reported by Bloomberg. “We are thinking about a new business structure,” Iwata is reported as saying at a press conference in Osaka, Japan.





No other choice but to do this for good.

*Nintendo stock nosedives on poor Wii U sales*

This was imminent.

*Is the Wii U really doomed? Exploring the pros and cons of Nintendo's next move*

Gamespot's take on Nintendo's poor performing console.
There's a high chance that they'll go mobile or a third party dev like sega.
The console can undergo some major changes too, but that's highly unlikely.

*Iwata Admits He Misread Markets Regarding Wii U*

Iwata says:



> "The way people use their time, their lifestyles, who they are—have changed," Iwata said. "If we stay in one place, we will become outdated."



I think finally he's accepting the mistakes of his company. They haven't evolved and still stick with the same model & ideologies.
I guess things should change now for good.

*My Christmas with the Wii U – Reader’s Feature*

This is for wii u fans.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2014)

*Nintendo slumps amid pressure to exit hardware on Wii U flop*

*Nintendo Slumps as Wii U Flop Brings Pressure to Exit Hardware*

Whoa, it seems we might see the last of wii u. There's a high chance that they might exit the console hardware space.
They're coming under immense pressure now. Even though they have $10 billion as cash reserves, nobody in their right mind will want to keep on losing money,
doing the same mistakes again and again.

Lets see where this goes.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Gamestop article confuses ADR with Nintendo's actual shares. Nintendo issued the profit warning after the market was closed, as required by law. Nintendo stock closed 6% below after a day of trading. A drop, but not a nosedive by any definition of the term.

7974:Tokyo Stock Quote - Nintendo Co Ltd - Bloomberg

Nintendo _increased_ its hardware R&D budget and plans to do even more advertising as seen in the notice here:

Opening explanations by the President at the press conference regarding full-year financial forecast and dividend forecast modifications

Totally a sign that they are leaving the business.  Giving Genyo Takeda and co. one last party before they axe significant portions of the company. 

Nintendo's Woes Don't Mean Game Over For Its Consoles - Japan Real Time - WSJ

Pretty much everyone expected a sharp downwards revision after the Q3 hardware numbers were in. 



lordgenome said:


> It wasn't lowered in the H1 meet because it would send a poor signal to retail before their  crucial holiday period. Most analysts see through this and firms like JP Morgan Chase are predicting that Nintendo will sharply lower their forecast in accordance with the holiday sales after the december shopping period is over.




Nintendo will do mid to long term strategy adjustments based on these results. People are buying shares in anticipation of Nintendo leaving the business but *actual* analysts like Jeffries are saying that the chances of Nintendo leaving the console business is slim to none.

The reason why Nintendo has those cash reserves is for situations like this, when they screw up so that they can correct their course. 

It'd be great if people actually went through the facts at hand, but some people need their daily Nintendoom.

Edit: For ****s sake. I give up. Keep posting the same retarded Nintendoom bullshit, with different sites recycling the same **** for page views. I'll just enjoy playing awesome games at 60FPS without paywalls while you enjoy getting off on that bullshit.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

*The Wii U is dead in its current form, admits Nintendo. But what now?*

*Nintendo seen reluctant on radical shift as Wii U worries deepen *


----------



## snap (Jan 21, 2014)

Even if they incur some losses they will not exit console market.

In the end more options benefits consumers


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

*Nintendo’s Iwata Under Fire After Missing Wii U Forecast (1)*



Spoiler






> *‘Tremendous Pressure’*
> 
> Nintendo has kept its games off the world’s 1.5 billion smartphones to protect sales of its own software and hardware.
> 
> “Iwata should resign,” said Mitsushige Akino, chief fund manager at Ichiyoshi Asset Management Co. in Tokyo, which sold its Nintendo shares more than two years ago. “He said 100 billion yen in operating profit was his commitment. Nintendo faces a structural problem.”






*Argos and Amazon cuts Wii U Premium pack price to £179.99*

I think they are trying to clear stock and get rid of Wii u altogether. That's a massive discount.
Nintendo fans waiting to buy the Wii u should consider this. Also good for Indian fans who have friends or relatives in the U.K.
Right time to buy one for them too.

In a bigger picture, this is not good for Nintendo imo.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2014)

*Watch Dogs on Wii U rumored to have been canceled*

*Has Ubisoft cancelled Watch Dogs on Wii U?*

*Watch Dogs: Ubisoft declines to comment on allegedly axed Wii U version*



> "We have nothing to comment at the moment," a Ubisoft spokesperson replied.



If this news is true, then it will be a big blow for Nintendo. Ubisoft is the only proper third party support for Nintendo.
If it decides to part ways, then Wii u is definitely doomed. First party alone cannot save any console, let alone Wii u.
Considering the specific age group, Nintendo's first party targets, they are not everybody's cup of tea. Third party support is vital.

*Gamers on Nintendo's future after poor Wii U sales*


Spoiler






> *Lucy Gilbert*
> 
> "I think they advertised the Wii U the wrong way, a lot of people saw it as a tablet for the Wii rather than a new console.
> 
> ...






Comments by hardcore Nintendo fans.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2014)

*Iwata isn't Nintendo's problem. It's Miyamoto*

Precisely correct. The guy should get over Mario.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 30, 2014)

*Nintendo: “We Haven’t Been Targeting Children Enough;” Thinking on How to Make the Company Stand up Again*

Lol @ Mr. Iwata. They are targeting more children ?:eeksign:
Dunno where this company is heading? I assume only one place.

*Nintendo Will License its Characters to New Partners*

This seems to be a good move though. They are moving the characters out of in-house development.
Third party devs can now make Nintendo character based games (Mario, zelda) but develop exclusive for Nintendo.

Lets see how many devs stand out for this.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2014)

*WB pulls the plug on Batman: Arkham Origins story DLC for Wii U*



> Cites a lack of demand for the cancellation; Nintendo said to be offering full season pass refunds.





Spoiler






> Citing the lack of demand as the reason for the cancellation, Go Nintendo reports that Nintendo is now refunding $19.99 of eShop credit to those who previously purchased the Arkham Origins Season Pass.
> 
> "Thanks so much for your support of Batman: Arkham Origins on Wii U," begins Nintendo's email.
> 
> ...






Damn, these third party devs pulling away, are really taking a toll on Nintendo. Things like these, don't go well with fans and consumers too.
All future Arkham games might be cancelled too, when UE4 becomes development de-facto.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1swjEoI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OW1GTWO.jpg



LOL @ pricing. Nobody is going to embrace the Wii u with a price like that imo.
Too expensive, to gift children. Should have been around 20-25k to make some sense.
PS3 is a far better option than that.
Atleast, its available now, unofficially.


----------



## 10 numberi (Mar 9, 2014)

India is a bad market for Nintendo. Even if they release it here it wont do good.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2014)

*Nintendo's No-Show Clouds Company's Strategy*

Missing another major event.


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2014)

reddit said:
			
		

> Is this really a big deal?
> PAX East has only been running since 2010, and although not a small event the timing of it at this stage of the year when Nintendo would rather hold their cards for E3, Gamescom and PAX Prime to ramp up excitement for the holiday season. Microsoft skipping Gamescom 2012 was a far bigger deal than this.



many more noteworthy comments here : Nintendo not attending PAX East for the first time in event history. : Games


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2014)

*Sega’s failed Dreamcast console has actually outsold Nintendo’s Wii U*


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzCVgRwS_1NfFwgcIrGTaJ9jHPThaDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?pli=1&sle=true


----------



## srkmish (Jun 27, 2014)

Kids ditching Nintendo 3DS in favour of tablets as go-to gaming devices - Pocket-lint


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

^^ yea, been happening since long but 3DS still sells well. Perhaps it's going to be the last handheld console which sold well. End of the handheld era?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2014)

*Some Wii Us Bricked After Smash Bros Data Problem*


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

Splatoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This game looks really fun.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2015)

*Report: Nintendo NX Will Use an Android Operating System*


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

For the legend of zelda I want this sexy consooleee.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2015)

*Nintendo's Satoru Iwata dies at 55*

Very very sad news for the gaming industry.


----------

